# maybe a saltwater 55g



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

i have a 55 gallon freash water tank and would like to change it to saltwater tank one of my friends just got a 55g so all my current fish will go to his so they all have homes but im still wondering if i am ready to take the leap into salt water 
how much live rock and sand would i need for this and if i start off with a FOWLR tank can it be easily be made into a reef tank or would a FOWLR tank be the best route i have be resurching up for the past two months so i have a beginners knowledge on this new hobby im just looking for some advice from an experienced keeper


----------



## NickC5FE (Nov 18, 2010)

I am new to saltwater as well and actually have the same size tank as you, but from everything i have read or been told.....1-1.5 lbs per gallon should be sufficient.......Good luck!


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

start here

Filtration and Water Chemistry Reference Library


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

reefsahoy said:


> start here
> 
> Filtration and Water Chemistry Reference Library


Most certainly visit that link above. There is a lot of information there that will make conversation much easier for you on the threads.

For a 55 gallon tank and your first saltwater tank, I would suggest a fish only with live rock. This will be far less expensive and will ensure that you enjoy the marine side of the hobby before moving towards a reef or tank with invertebrates.

The important decision to make up front is this: sump or no sump?
You will find information on sumps included in the above link.


After you decide this, then we can make equipment suggestions and help with the live rock question. In fact, we can give you exact suggestions and links to internet sites which will save you some money on equipment and rock.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

NickC5FE said:


> I am new to saltwater as well and actually have the same size tank as you, but from everything i have read or been told.....1-1.5 lbs per gallon should be sufficient.......Good luck!


This is basically true, but different types of rock have a different mass, which means that the size of the rock does not determine the weight. It is most important that you build a good size reef structure for your fish to fell secure. Your best bet is to look at some pictures of existing reef tanks so that you have a "feel" for what is appropriate.


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

a fowlr tank sounds good to start with because i would like to be successful with this tank
i have heard all positve things about stumps so i will be getting one i think a 20g if that would work so i should have a 75g setup with display tank and stump added. and the filtration site you guys told me about have been read.
but i have a few questions will i need to drill holes in the back of my tank or will i be able to use the "U" siphon one cant rember the name right off hand and also for a Q tank can that be a ten gallon and could i use my filters that i have on my tank now for my Q tank


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

jroush21 said:


> a fowlr tank sounds good to start with because i would like to be successful with this tank
> i have heard all positve things about stumps so i will be getting one i think a 20g if that would work so i should have a 75g setup with display tank and stump added. and the filtration site you guys told me about have been read.
> but i have a few questions will i need to drill holes in the back of my tank or will i be able to use the "U" siphon one cant rember the name right off hand and also for a Q tank can that be a ten gallon and could i use my filters that i have on my tank now for my Q tank


 
here's what is important for reef tanks. if the tank is not reef ready use the HOB prefilter in the first pic.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ance-surface-skimming-salt-water-tanks-55195/


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Will I need that over flow if I only want a Fowlr tank


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

jroush21 said:


> Will I need that over flow if I only want a Fowlr tank


Need? no but i'd highly recommend it! it will make life alot easier. i personally wouldn't even start a SW tank without some type of surface skimming going on. read the surface skimming info.


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Is there a HOB one I can buy. And also what is a good DYI stump setup


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jroush21 said:


> Is there a HOB one I can buy.


For a hang on model with an overflow, check out the Octopus skimmer line. This one is probably what I would suggest:

Reef Octopus BH 300F Dual Hang-on-Back Protein Skimmer with Filter System* - AquaCave

This one would also get the job done, if saving $30 is a huge concern:

Reef Octopus BH 2000 Hang on Back Protein Skimmer by CoralVue - AquaCave


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Now that would hang on the back lead to my stump (witch I need help making I would like to use a 20 gallon one


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

jroush21 said:


> Is there a HOB one I can buy. And also what is a good DYI stump setup


 
sounds to me that you are going to use a sump. this is a HOB prefilter Eshopps PF300 Overflow Box, 10-75 gal tank, Single - AquaCave. or this
CPR CS90 SIPHON AQUARIUM OVERFLOW BOX by CPR Aquatic - AquaCave
you plumb it to the sump and use a pump to return the water to the display tank. i'd use a skimmer like this 
Vertex IN 80 In-Sump Protein Skimmer - AquaCave
or
Reef Octopus NWB 110 Needle Wheel Protein Skimmer - AquaCave
i would only use a HOB type skimmer as a last resort only. The problem with HOB is that they are not that efficient and evaporation is a pain to deal with. the likelyhood to get micro bubbles inthe tank is quite high if you use a HOB skimmer too. I personally don't like them. do yourself a favor, go sump, surface skimming and use one of the above skimmer or something like those (needle wheel). for the extra $60 or so for the prefilter is worth all the headaches you'll save. trust me on that!


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

if you want to go cheap i would use a 20 gallon long aquarium, put the skimmer of choice in it, even without baffles, and a return pump with a return rate of 4 to 5 times the amount of water in your tank. so for a 55 gal the pump should be 200 to 300 gals/hr. this will make make microbubbles returned to your display tank unlikely.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with reefs.... I did not realize you had decided to use a sump, but the advantages are awesome. You will be very glad you did. To give you further options, I am also impressed with this Marineland skimmer Marineland Pro In Sump Protein Skimmer 100 Marineland Pro Skimmer, and although it would not be my first choice, if money is a huge issue, the ASM Mini G would be the absolute bottom limit that i'd consider for a 55 gallon tank Mini G Series Skimmer | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com.

Keep in mind, one advantage to paying an extra $30 to $50 now is that you will be able to upgrade tank size to a 75 or even 90 gallon tank later without buying a new skimmer. It is a known fact that 110% of first time saltwater fishkeepers upgrade tank sizes within the first 10 minutes of setting up a new tank. 

Additionally, spending a few extra bucks now on the best skimmer you can possibly afford will pay for itself by maintaining higher water quality. This means fewer water changes (saves $$$$ on salt mix) and less money spent on buffers and calcium supplements.


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

for a diy just get yourself some aquarium silicone glue, get your tank, measure the inside width and cut a couple of baffles either by yourslf or get it cut at a glass cutting place and glue it together. here's a pic i found on google of a diy for reference.










believe me, the extra few $ is well worth it...... I could never understand when hobbiest go so cheap on equipment because they want to save a few $, then buy live stock to have them die prematurely and turn around and spend MORE $ to replace that live stock on a cycle! The equipment also makes the hobby easier to maintain water quality. There's places you can go cheap but there should be a minimum point you shouldn't go below. My newest fish in my tank is probably around 5 years old so believe me equipment goes a long way.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

To further those comments, in addition to equipment is the use of a Quarantine tank. If you are not setting up a quarantine then you are throwing money away and your odds of success are drastically reduced. 

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...y/saltwater-setting-up-quarantine-tank-35693/


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

so right now i have on my list is a over flow box 
http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=2849 and protein skimmer 
http://www.marineandreef.com/Marineland_In_Sump_Protein_Skimmer_100_p/rml08130.htm and a 20 gallon long for my stump. Should i make chambers in it or will that not needed?


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

also where would be a good place to get live rock and what kind should I get.and for the sand could I just use any kind of sand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jroush21 said:


> so right now i have on my list is a over flow box
> http://www.aquacave.com/detail.aspx?ID=2849 and protein skimmer
> http://www.marineandreef.com/Marineland_In_Sump_Protein_Skimmer_100_p/rml08130.htm and a 20 gallon long for my stump. Should i make chambers in it or will that not needed?


Baffles are nice because they keep the water level constant in the skimmer section of the sump, improving the performance of the skimmer. For the very low cost of a couple pieces of glass, it is well worth it.



jroush21 said:


> also where would be a good place to get live rock and what kind should I get.and for the sand could I just use any kind of sand
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I use Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock for all my rock needs. Their Key Largo dry rock is excellent, as is their sand. Plus, shipping is very inexpensive. They offer 40 pounds of rock and 40 pounds of sand for $119. I would personally order 2 of these. 40 Pound box Key Largo Rock, <br>40 Pounds Bahamas Aragonite Sand<BR>Free Shipping<br> *in the continental US*<br>(*All sand ships USPS priority mail*) - KL40-40
$240 gives you 80 pounds of rock and your sand! You can't beat that with a stick. At the LFS you will be lucky to get 30 pounds of live rock for $240.

If you have any hesitation about this rock, take a second to look at my 180. I used almost all Key Largo dry rock. You could add about 10 pounds of live rock and the dry rock will seed quickly and within a few months you won't know which is which. Plus, it is pre cured.


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

40 Pound box Key Largo Rock, <br>40 Pounds Bahamas Aragonite Sand<BR>Free Shipping<br> *in the continental US*<br>(*All sand ships USPS priority mail*) - KL40-40 i am thinking about only getting one order. would that be enough sand for the proper depth? I also plan on adding some live rock to speed up the cycle a bit and maybe finishing up adding the rock when money allowes me to.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you only get one box i don't think you are going to have a 4'' sand depth. I think you need 80 pounds of sand, which is why you may as well get 2 orders. The extra sand bed depth and addition rock for a healthy reef structure will be so valuable, especially given the types of livestock that you will be keeping in a 55 gallon tank. Encouraging a very healthy supply of microfauna and building a larger than normal reef structure will make things so much easier when it comes to stocking the tank and predicting compatibility.

I would take this a step further. You might want to sit down for this comment... for the small types of fish you will be keeping in a 55 gallon tank, I'd rather see you purchase a smaller protein skimmer and create a larger reef structure.


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Won't making a reef be so much more expensive I would love to have a reef but I don't think I have the money up front to start it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

And also if I start a fish only with live rock could it be converted into a reef
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

jroush21 said:


> And also if I start a fish only with live rock could it be converted into a reef
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
yes it can be done, but to make the transition easier make sure to select fish that is reef compatible otherwise you will have to catch/replace/return fish in the switchover.


----------



## jroush21 (Nov 9, 2010)

Would there be any other equipmentthat I would need to change other than my lighting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reefsahoy (Jul 16, 2010)

jroush21 said:


> Would there be any other equipmentthat I would need to change other than my lighting
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the minimum i'd suggest for a reef tank with the assumption you will add supplements as far as equipment goes are
1. a good skimmer
2. lights
3. live rocks
4. sump with surface skimming overflow prefilteron display tank
5. test kits Mg, ALK, Ca, and sg tester
6. ro system with di (there are people who don't use ro/di and are successful at first few months, then BOOM uncontorllable algae break out. The reason is typically poor water quality caused by topping off or sw making. To make life easier get a RO/DI. Remember that a reef requires intense lighting and intense lighting + phosphates= uncontrollable explosion of algae breakout. if you do FOWLR use very little lighting and you might get away without ro/di.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

jroush21 said:


> Won't making a reef be so much more expensive I would love to have a reef but I don't think I have the money up front to start it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry, I should have clarified. When I said "reef", I didn't mean livestock. I mean the actual REEF. The live rock / dry rock structure which makes up the hiding places, caves, over hangs, etc in the tank. I would prefer that your rock structure (reef structure) be larger in a smaller tank because of the types of fish that you will be purchasing will prefer this environment. You won't have large open water fish like Large Angelfish, Triggers, Puffers, Tangs, etc. 

I suggest having a larger than normal rock structure for fish only aquariums under 6' in length. This will allow you to house more fish and make fish behavior much more predictable.

This may help:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...h-compatability-creating-stocking-list-38579/


----------

